# Making a vertical tank vent from a window screen kit...



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

*[I edited the subject of this thread, I figure it might be useful to someone in the future and would be easier to search with this title. I've tried to document the phases of this mini-project, to show how easy it is.]*

Can someone tell me specifically what I need to buy at Lowes? 

I want to make a vent that goes above the door for a 10 gallon vert and I heard you can buy a screen door kit or something? 

I am not a very good DIYer normally so I need all the help I can get! 

Also, I see people's vert pictures showing a small twist down latch that keeps the door from flopping open, where do I find those?


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I am in the proces of doing my first one now. 

I don't know what Lowes has, I got my parts at Home Depot. They will be with the screen window parts. 

You will need:
A piece of aluminum screen frame (comes in 8 foot lengths & various colors)
A pack of four corner pieces (they are plastic and they slip into the end of the frame pieces)
Screen spline (the tube that holds the screen in the frame channel)
A spline tool (used to force the spline and screen into the channel of the frame)
Some form of screen or fine mesh fabric. Fruitflies will go right through regular screen. Some people use a fine mesh fabric others use no-seeum mesh. I think you get the no-seeum from a camping supply place.

I will try and see if I can post pictures of the parts later tonight.

If Lowes has them, I think the latches will be in the hardware department with the oddball screws and small parts. I haven't looked for the latches yet.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Lowe's and HD should both also have kits that come with everything but the screen. You'll also need a hacksaw or a Dremel the cut the frame to length. The kit will come with directions, but it shoild be pretty self-explanatory when you see the parts.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The twist down latch is also in the same section as where you'll buy the other stuff. They're used to hold the frame of the screen in the door. There will be a pack of like 10 of them. I can't find a pic or their name, otherwise I'd post it.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

If you need the screen to be fruit fly-proof then i suggest getting some mosquito netting from your local fabric store and using that instead of bug screen. The mosquito netting is much finer and will not allow ff's through. The stuff is just like the mosquito netting you would find being used for windows in camping tents.

Other than that just make it like you would any other screen door.

Make the frame using the plastic corner joints and the aluminum frame, place the net over it, install the spline (the rubber thing that holds the screen in - there is a tool for it - spline tool), and your done.

Using the spline tool to install should make it nice and tight.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys! I will go by there tomorrow and see what I can see. At least now I have a clue what I am looking for. 

If I find the kit, will it have a spline tool in it? 

I think I have some mesh that will work, it's some kind of fine mesh I bought in a roll at HD, I used it inbetween two sections of glass and flies didn't seem to get out of it.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Some kits have the spline tool in them and some don't...

Make sure you check in the rolls of screen sometimes they jam the spline and spline tools in there!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

LOL, wilco!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Get what you can at Wal-Mart, its almost half the price! Also, for FF proof screen, black wedding vil material from the crafts section works great, and is $1 for a square yard!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Too late...









Is this mesh too big?










so it begins.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Is this how big to make the vent, 2.5 inches? Or should I cut these corners so that I can get them closer together?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I always cut the edges, to make the vent about 1 - 1.5 inches, then silicone it in place.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

That's what I was thinking would be right. From the pictures I've seen the vent didn't look that big.

Now I need to find a vise so I can cut the corners without cutting off my fingers! =)


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

A clamp and a wood chair are your friends. If you have a dremmel, that would be a good tool to cut the stuff too.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Great minds think alike, I went and got my dremel already. =)


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Dremel'd:



















BTW, little bits of hot Dremel'd plastic stick to carpet!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I love those things! Such a beautiful invention.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Yeah they are! This is my second one, I burnt up the motor on my first polishing the barrel of my GLOCK. =)

Completed vent frame:


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Getting the screen in place:









Cut screen a little bigger than you need.









Spline and spline tool.









Run the tool around to press the spline into the spline groove.









Then trim off excess.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Completed vent:










I haven't siliconed it in place yet. Should I place it with the spline to the inside of the viv or toward the outside? I guess toward the outside for the frogs safety...


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

I have lots of materials left over from this kit. I could easily go buy more corners and make a few more vents.

Hopefully this thread will help someone looking to make one of these vents. =)

I *totally* forgot to look for the little latch piece, once I get that I'll post a picture. =)

I plan to continue to document my progress constructing this simple vert, but I'll make a new thread when I do and link to it here.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

make a new thread with pics of the packages and parts numbers, enough people ask about this to probably make it a sticky!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

I don't think it needs a seperate thread, but here is a picture of what I bought:










It's a 5/16" x 48" window screen kit. There was also a 7/16" kit, but I thought that one looked to thick. The kit I bought cost $10 and something. The spline tool cost $3 something. 

Note that the color of this kit is listed as "BRZ" which I am guessing means bronze. They also had white, but I didn't see black. This vent blends in pretty well with the black on the tank rim though. 

I also previously bought a roll of Insect Screen and I used this, although I think the idea of black veil material from a fabric place sounds better, it would probably have small holes. I'll update this thread if it turns out flies can escape through this screen.

All of this came from Home Depot, the screen was in the same place as the kit. (In building materials at my particular store.)


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

wax32 said:


> I *totally* forgot to look for the little latch piece, once I get that I'll post a picture. =)


I'm looking for these as well. Let me know if you find them.

Thanks.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here are the little latches. I got them from Lowes and plan to use the screws to mount them to the screen frame:


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

is that standard window screen that you used for the vent? if it is, just to warn you, fruitflies are going to wander right through there 

before you silicone it in, replace that with soemthing finer mesh. I use curtain sheer material. just buy one panel somewhere cheap and you'll have enough to do more vert tank vents than you'll ever build


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Well, it was called bug screen or something similar. I used it between the two pieces of glass on top of my 15 and flies didn't seem to get out. I might try just releasing some flies into the tank before I go any further and see if any make it thru the screen.

If that doesn't work, I might try the veil material someone mentioned. Could even go black that way and make it look good.


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'd just hate to see you get it siliconed/glued in place and then find out flies can get through.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Good looking out!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I got some "mosquito screen" when i was building my first viv. I wanted to be sure it would work so i cut out a piece and held it over a fly culture to see if they got through and they did. After that i used stainless steel woven mesh for my screens. The veil material should work well too and is much cheaper.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like I am going to pass by the fabric store and get some veil material! =)


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

how do you size spline cause i guess i got it too small and it would not stay in


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Wow, not sure, mine came with the kit. You sure it went all the way in? You have to press pretty hard with the tool.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Something to also think about... Do you need the whole frame or just the edge for the bottom? When I made mine I just used the bottom edge then siliconed the rest in. That is also how I do most of my lids.

I've posted the good screen a few times, but here it is again:
http://www.mcmaster.com/ Part number: 85385T966


----------



## masterbreed (May 9, 2006)

yeah i pressed pretty hard but it just came out


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Great link Kyle, that stuff press right into the screen frame with spline?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> Something to also think about... Do you need the whole frame or just the edge for the bottom? When I made mine I just used the bottom edge then siliconed the rest in. That is also how I do most of my lids.
> 
> I've posted the good screen a few times, but here it is again:
> http://www.mcmaster.com/ Part number: 85385T966


I use 32x32 count screen, Also from Mcmaster 9226T031
Still ff proof (according to my test) and has 60% open area (vs. 30) and is a little cheaper than the 60x60.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Brian. Does it press into the frame with spline?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

yep


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Schweet! Looks like I'll be ordering some mesh.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

So, for the vert I am building right now, I decided to just try layering the mesh I already have. I'll probably end up ordering the stainless stuff for the next one, unless the layering doesn't work. =)


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

I've got three layers siliconed in place so far, and I think I will do at least one more.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Siliconed another layer of the insect mesh and I added the little latches:










The vent is done for now. If flies get thru it I will add a layer of bridal veil.

Continue reading the saga of my vert in this thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22803


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

I am glad to read that the 32X32 SS woven wire cloth is ff proof. I installed the 42X42 (9226T019). I still get 59.1% open area and it is even $.45 cheaper than the 32X32. I thought it would be ff proof, but it is nice to read that you tested it and it worked great.

I wanted to avoid the 60X60 as well, since it only has 30.5% open area.

I would have tested mine, but I do not have any ffs to test with.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

here's the 60x60 (85385T966) seems to work great even with 30% free air. one sheet should be able to get you 4 to 5 standard size vents.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

That looks really nice Lee, you guys talked me into it, I ordered a couple sheets of the 32x32 12"x24". I may leave this vent as-is, or I might redo it.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

This may be obvious when I actually start making a vent, but how did you manage to cut the mesh out using just that knife in your pic w/o cutting up or marking up the black sides? They look awefully sleek looking...as if done by machine. I hope I can get it to be like that and fit perfectly..

Any advice for the non-handyman hobbyists?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

The screen pokes up vertically from the crack once you have pushed it in with the spline... you just run the knife flat against the sides and it cuts it right off. Use a sharp knife and it comes off clean.

Trust me, I'm no handy-man. If I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks!

Did I mention this was a valuable thread?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

No problem!

That's why I made the thread, so not-so-handy people like me could see how easy it is.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

OK, Update time:

I ordered some of the 32x32 SS mesh mentioned earlier in the thread. When it came in, it looked so nice I decided to redo the screen. 

I pulled the screen off of the tank. This was easy, as I had only lightly siliconed it in place.

I pulled the old screen off and cleaned the frame up. Then I simply siliconed the mesh onto the frame. You can use the spline if you want, but the mesh sticks way out and you have to use a lot of silicone to cover it so your frogs don't hurt themselves. I actually did it this way on the first screen. I have since made another and it looks way cleaner doing it without spline.

First screen, using SS mesh with the spline, note the thick silicone:










This is the back, so only the frogs normally see it, but still...

This is the second one:










See how clean the back of it is?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

By the way, I have ZERO fogging on the front glass using the screen I made on my 10 gallon vert.

Here is a shot of how it is looking now:


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Update: 6 weeks later...


----------



## jlb (Oct 15, 2006)

That is an excellent tank. It is simple in design, compact and visually appealing. I already have a 28 bowfront that I'm about to start, but my next tanks after that are going to be 20high's set up for verts. 

Excellent thread  !!!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thank You!


----------

